# How to: Photographing horse racing at night (low light)...



## matty231 (Sep 15, 2011)

Hey everyone, im new here.. I recently got me an Olympus E20 for photographing clients businesses before making their website... But I also got it for general use like taking pictures of our horses when they're racing etc...

Now what im wondering is how do achieve a clear picture of the horse running past?

Since it's at night the higher shutter speeds limit the exposure I get... I've been using ~160 shutter speed, aperture 4 and ISO 1600 to try get there but it's still to blurry / dark... I have a flash on the camera which could work out but should I use it with fast moving objects? I was using my 70-150mm 4/5.6 lens at about 90mm.

If there is anything you could recommend me to do that'd be great thanks


----------

